# Anatolians in Missouri



## Settler (3 mo ago)

No papers, just years of trial and error to get good working dogs. Instinctively chase aerial predators, bobcats, coyotes. Females always need extra work behaving around poultry, males only rarely. Love these dogs, two of them are staying here.


----------



## Settler (3 mo ago)

Parents. Zeke and DeeDee.

I can send a video of Zeke tearing out after a bobcat.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Boy are those nice looking dogs.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Where in MO?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry, just saw in your profile...Morrisville.


----------



## Settler (3 mo ago)

tarbe said:


> Where in MO?


Southwest, 30 minutes north of Springfield.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Settler said:


> Parents. Zeke and DeeDee.
> 
> I can send a video of Zeke tearing out after a bobcat.


Nice looking pups!

We have a walk-up who looks (and acts) part Anatolian. She loves sky-raisins, and will call to the vultures when they're circling (in my mind, she sounds like Rosie Perez): "Come down here. I'll mess you up. I'll mess you up BAD!"

Love Anatolians, even though my LGDs are Pyrs.


----------

